# Keeping warm after embryo transfer?!



## Kipsie11

Hello

I'm just wondering if there's anyone out there who could help put my mind at rest!?

Today I had a 3 day transfer on ivf short protocol, and ended up coming home and falling asleep straight after. All fine so-far, but I had a douvet over me and woke up with a start about 40 mins later worried I'd got too hot.

I know not to use direct heat and hot baths after transfer, but wondered if anyone knew whether just "getting warm" is ok?

If I wasn't worried about this I'd be worried about something else, but it's our second go now and I'm so desperate for it to work!

Anyone else been worried about this?


----------



## nevernormal

I don't know for sure hun, but I would think everything is fine! If that was the case, I'll never get pregnant/carry a pregnancy to term because I get SUPER warm when I sleep/feel relaxed. 

I don't know about you, but my body wakes me up when I get too warm, and I have to cool down before I fall back asleep. and this is like when I wake up and my temp is anywhere over 97 degrees lol. So not extremely hot. 

:hugs: I know it's hard, but try to take your mind off of things and let the TWW fly by! I'm hoping for your BFP at the end of it :)


----------



## Kipsie11

Thanks! It's nice to know people are sending out positive vibes....it's a tough business for some of us this baby making! Xx


----------



## urchin

Ay up! Tbh I can't see how this would hurt - hot baths and direct heat can warm you up above your natural body temperature ... But a quilt isn't going to raise you very far above what you would otherwise be (unless of course you were
wrapped in your quilt, in a sauna, with an electric heater under your jumper! Xx


----------

